# Mondo grass plant



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ljk09 said:


> Petsmart employees are liars  sold me mondo grass and from what I read it's not even aquatic. So I have it 'planted' in my tank. Should I keep it like that or let it free float? It's going to die eventually anyways from what I see


Would it be at all possible to return it?

Vote with your wallet; returning it lets them know they screwed up.


----------



## Ljk09 (Aug 23, 2012)

It was $1.99. And the LPS is 45 minutes away. It's not really worth it lol


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ljk09 said:


> It was $1.99. And the LPS is 45 minutes away. It's not really worth it lol


Oh! LOL You're right. Not worth it.


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

Ljk09 said:


> Petsmart employees are liars  sold me mondo grass and from what I read it's not even aquatic. So I have it 'planted' in my tank. Should I keep it like that or let it free float? It's going to die eventually anyways from what I see


It will stay kind of healthy so to speak for a month or so then melt or become a algae haven. I would recommend getting rid of it.


----------



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

Put it in your HOB filter!


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought some 2 for 1$ at petsmart and planted it outside by my sidewalk haha. One died but other one is doing great =D


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

sucks man, I did the same thing when I first started the planted tank thing, bought some, planted it, then decided to look it up...really don't understand why they would continue to sell that as aquatic. I guess it's all about turning a buck there


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought some about 1-2 months ago and didn't realize it was non-aquatic until afterwards. its actually doing quite well though. i did notice it doesnt like any current at all, this makes the the leaves melt.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Mondo grass and several house plants will 'die slowly' under water, and last about as long as many true aquatic plants will when under the care of beginning planted tank people. 

I had Mondo grass make a decent showing emersed in my brackish water tank, so it can take a lot of adversity, but it is better growing out of the water.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

I have mondo grass in my hob filter with some pothos. It looks great.  Yay for hydroponics.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Just pot it up and grow as an indoor plant.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

My mondo grass stay "alive" in my tank for a good 5-6 months until I have to restart and throw it away because of algae problem.


----------



## Mark13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mondo Grass is a bog plant, so it is meant to be undewater for only 2 to 4 months at a time. Either throw it away, or put just the roots in your HOB filter, or sump filter, with 75% min of the stalks in the air. The plant will take nitrates out of the water via the roots, acting as a nitrate filter. You'll need more than three to get a good effect.

Another good plant for this is the one usually sold with a Betta and a clear glass vase. Don't know the name of it, but the roots would be in the HOB or the Sump, and the stalks and leaves would be in the air. 

Phylodendrons are very good for this too, and because they grow so damn fast they really absorb the nitrates in high amounts. But they sometimes bring some critters into the water that remind me of planaria, but not sure that they are planaria. Washing the Phylodendron with an aquarium safe plant wash might take care of the critters.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Elppan said:


> I have mondo grass in my hob filter with some pothos. It looks great.  Yay for hydroponics.


so does it grow well like that?It doesn t receive anymore artificial light ,does it need a bright room?


----------

